# Can I cut some off the roots of a Cryptocorne?



## aquarist (Aug 29, 2012)

You can trim the roots of pretty much all plants, just make sure if there is a rhizome it doesn't get damage, in your case you will not have to worry about a rhizome. My general rule of thumb when it comes to trimming plants, and roots, is never take more than half.


----------



## devilduck (May 9, 2012)

I've cut roots on wendtii with minimum melting. You can also twirl the roots into a tight ball and shove it under the substrate.


----------



## Bushkill (Feb 15, 2012)

devilduck said:


> I've cut roots on wendtii with minimum melting. You can also twirl the roots into a tight ball and shove it under the substrate.


This has been my approach too. Just straighten, twirl, and shove.

I know it doesn't hurt to prune roots, but I just have something of a mental block against it unless I'm dealing with something that resembles "Cousin It", lol!


----------



## Knotyoureality (Aug 3, 2012)

You're actually better off cutting the roots than "twirling them". Used to do it that way myself, but over time I found--on moving the plants again--that the twirled roots died fairly quickly. 

Generally rule of thumb used for terrestial plants has given me good results in transplanted swords, crypts and such without melt---match the root prune with an equal amount of leaf pruning. If you cut back 50% of the roots, trim off 50% of the leaf mass.


----------



## jem_xxiii (Apr 5, 2013)

just go ahead and trim the roots, i do this whenever i get new crypts for my tanks. it shouldnt affect it too much, crypts tend to melt when transferred from tanks so dont worry if you lose some leaves. 

also after you trim and plant leave the plant alone for about 2 weeks so it will grow new roots, then put a root tab under it and you'll be good to go.


----------



## Django (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks for the advice everybody! 

Steven


----------



## Higher Thinking (Mar 16, 2011)

I am constantly just tearing the roots. I'll clump them together and just rip a good amount off. Sometimes they're too thick and I'll use scissors. It is actually supposed to stimulate growth.


----------



## Django (Jun 13, 2012)

Well, I planted the crypt. I've seen both of the ones I have melt completely before. The other one survived the change to dirt so I'm hoping this one will do all right.


----------



## pantherspawn (Dec 21, 2011)

I trim the roots of my plants every time I move or replant them, in different tanks or just rescape. Never an issue. My crypts always take over tanks. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------

